
Peek Inside Apple's First Brooklyn Store - appleinbk
http://fastcompany.com/3062314/tim-cooks-apple/peek-inside-apples-first-brooklyn-store-complete-with-exposed-brick/5
======
appleinbk
Submitting to point out inaccuracies.

"This weekend Apple will open its first Brooklyn store, located in a restored
warehouse in Williamsburg."

It was actually a bagel shop and a health food shop. There was a local
pharmacy (Kings) in the same building, although I'm not sure if Apple is using
that part of the building. There were loft apartments above, but I wouldn't
call it a restored warehouse. I also wouldn't say those apartments were
decayed any more than most old housing in NYC.

